# Where are Easy Access for Handicap fishermen Lakes parks in Central Ohio



## Realbluesman (Jul 2, 2018)

Cant walk far anymore working on getting a Mobility Scooter.Need Ideas for some of the easy access Columbus or Metro Park areas.I know a lot or the bigger lake areas.All suggestions welcome. Thanks..Realbluesman !


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Antrim off of olentangy river road has a nice dock, handicap area. 
There's also one at alum creek at the Cheshire road cove. Look for the mountain bike trail parking area. It's back in there on the right. 
Good luck. I'm sure there's many more, that's the first 2 that popped into my mind!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I think Antrim has access, and there should also be access at the boathouse in Duranceaix, across from Griggs. That was part of the plan anyway.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Boardwalk in Galena at Hoover.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I remember mention of access at Galena but I haven't been up there in years.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckeye lake now has 4+ miles of pavement from north shore boat ramp to the leibs island boat ramp. With a couple quick access spots in between. 
They have a handicap platform at ns bost ramp. Building one at mud island as well. Plus both north shore an leibs island ramps have easy access


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

Schlock Lake at Sharon Woods in Westerville has monster Blue Gills, bass, channel cats and four decks with paved walkways.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Click onto this site. Very helpful at listing accessible fishing sites:
http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/accessiblefacilities

Lake Logan has a nice point down from the beach that's very accessible right off Lake Logan Rd. Restrooms right there as well. Have seen some nice fish caught off that point.
https://parks.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/parks/PDFs/parks/Maps/Lake_Logan/lakeloganparkmap.pdf


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Great post and great info, awesome.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Prairie Oaks Darby Bend Lakes has a handicapped pond.


----------

